# New workshop WIP



## caroleb (7 Jun 2013)

So, as I have been told so many times, think what you need and double it. So here it is, doubled.







and





this is the soil taken out - looks like good topsoil I reckon?











Dimensions are approx 6m x 6.5m. Which will still be pushing it, but is triple what I have now. So , Happy days.

If anyone is interested I will keep a photo diary. I have gone down 500mm all over, and will go down 800 for the footings etc etc. pitched roof.

any suggestions? The old WS is just a single garage. The new one is at least triple the size. And will be warm, dry, tall and , well , nice! I can't wait. Oh, and the Startrite extractor you can see in the pic will be housed in a seperate 'shed' just outside. Then piped in thru a 100mm hole. There'll be a Camvac inside too. Should cover it I reckon. I have a Wadkin SM, 352 BS, Scheppach TS, Multico Morticer, POwermatic drum sander, Tauco pillar drill, another pillar drill, EB Planer Thicknesser, Makita dedicated thicknesser (for 320mm wide bits, rather than the 10" the EB will handle), A myford 5" planer, a Sip 6" planer, one of those CI sliding table router table things- Trend I think, the Leigh DT jig (D4 I think), an old overhead router gadget, a DW radial arm saw, a combined belt and disc sander , Compressors, Delta Boss, Elu flip saw, Vac pump veneer set, HVLP spray set, and am bound to have forgotten quite a few bits. Plus hand power tools (sanders, drills, festools, Hiltis etc etc.)
This is not in anyway a gloat - I have taken a LONG time to accumulate this lot, but have had it scattered all over. The idea of actually being able to use it is AMAZING!!!`

Oh, the Startrite extractor is a gloat. £5, at a carbooty. How mad is that, it was about the only thing he managed to fit in the car and he let it go for a fiver. At about 6am!! :? :? 

Anyway, I reckon its gonna be a push still, don't you? The TS abd bench in the middle, everything else round the edge. Tight I reckon. What sort of sizes do you folk cope with? I mean to make kitchen units to order. I have several tonnes of oak laying about. May as well do something with it - Dad won't let me sell it as lumber (sorry - timber)

So, help and advice would be appreciated.


TIA

Caz


----------



## caroleb (7 Jun 2013)

Oh, forgot to add this. Its amazing how such a little 'dig' can produce this -





Thats a door standing on it, used as a ramp. I'm gonna use a grabber to get shot of it all, although I have been told that people pay for top soil. Hard to believe. Is this true?

Anyway, LOOK AT THAT!!! Nuts, eh?

Caz


----------



## monkeybiter (7 Jun 2013)

Looking forward to this thread, workshop builds are always good 'till the jealousy kicks in


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jun 2013)

Put a large sign on it - free top soil - and see how long it stays there!


----------



## LJM (7 Jun 2013)

People will certainly pay for good quality top soil; I'm no gardener, so no idea what's good and bad... I shifted 100tonnes of soil in digging the foundations for a workshop; the skip wagon driver kept telling me to put less in, as he was over laden. It is indeed amazing how much comes out of a small hole!


----------



## wallace (8 Jun 2013)

Hi theres nothing like a good workshop wip. How are you going to set out machinery. My main workshop is 5m square and have a lot of big old wadkin stuff. I have found the best for me is to have all the machinery around the perimeter, and have machines at the same working height so timber can be worked on each machine whilst resting on the table of another. I have a pillar drill, spindle moulder and RAS in a line. Its also good to have stuff on wheels.
Mark


----------



## Alex (8 Jun 2013)

Love seeing workshop builds.
Have you considered a raft foundation/floor? Done loads. All it is a reinforced concrete slab thickened around the edges where the walls are going. Floor and foundation done in one pour. I get one of these ready mix trucks that mix on site with a pump truck that pumps the concrete so no wheelbarrowing. I could walk you through the method if you choose.


----------



## Charlie Woody (8 Jun 2013)

Good luck with the build and look forward to loads more pics!


----------



## devonwoody (9 Jun 2013)

I'm interested, hope it stays dry for you. :roll:


----------



## caroleb (9 Jun 2013)

OK - nice one; Free Top Soil it is.

I will take pics of EVERY stage. OMG, you should see all the machinery I have to go in. Just need to refurb and switch to siongle phase on the Wadkin spindle moulder.

Seriously, this is my one shot in life. If this goes wrong I shall have to consider going to my old career which I do not wish to do. So its sh!+ or bust. Therefore ANY suggestions GREATLY appreciated. I cannot afford to spend over 3k, so am pushing my luck really. But then I can't afford not to do it either.

Thanks guys. Hopefully you will learn something from all this - they say it takes a wise man to learn from anothers mistakes!! And there will be plenty of them believe me.

Best wishes

Caz


----------



## caroleb (9 Jun 2013)

And Alex. I will PM you later about this, if this is OK?

Thanks

Caz


----------



## caroleb (9 Jun 2013)

I was wondering if 600mm depth was a little overkill if I am using lightweight blocks? Any opinions?

Caz


----------



## monkeybiter (9 Jun 2013)

My workshop is built on a single concrete base, around 4"-5" across the floor, approx. 10" [+ - 2"] deep around the perimeter. The walls are double skin of blocks to approx. 6', the gable roof is tiled. No problems so far in ten years.

Actually the workshop has grown incrementally on three occasions, but the additional bases have been laid in the same way each time.


----------



## LJM (9 Jun 2013)

I know it's only a single story workshop, but... You need to take advice on foundation in the context of you ground condition. Having said that, an economical form of foundation is car tyres rammed with earth; there's lots of info online, or PM me if you'd like more info.

Something that I've highlighted before is that summer is the time to buy cheap insulation! B&Q etc usually have it on sale, so get it whilst it's hot...

Good luck, whatever root you take.


----------



## caroleb (9 Jun 2013)

Ah, thanks folks - looks like I've gone overboard a bit then. Never mind - better overdo than underdo, eh?

I am gonna use blocks to waist height, then timber frame. I'd like to block the whole way but am worried about regs etc etc. Any suggestions? From the outside it'll look like a shed anyway as it will all be clad. So......

Thanks again

Caz


----------



## caroleb (10 Jun 2013)

Hi all - does anyone have any experience of 'Protect TF200 Thermo'?

I think it is like a Tyvek kinda stuff. Does anyone know?

Thanks

Caz


----------



## TornUp (14 Jun 2013)

:O!!! I am super interested in seeing this progress! pleaseeeeeeeee keep a steady photostream of the work! I have approval from SWMBO for my new 10ft x 10ft(half the size of yours) so this will be very useful in planning out the layout of my shop, and the construction of the base,etc..

Really going to keep an eye on this!!

Tom.


----------



## colinc (14 Jun 2013)

Hi, 

am not wanting to hijack your thread, but I just got planning permission for my 30 sq. metre workshop and have to get the base sorted asap so am in a simlar position. I have a big skip on the drive ready for filling with topsoil. 

Very interested to know a bit more about any people's experience with pumping (including costs) as I guess I'll be needing about 5 cu. m of concrete and access to the garden is via a narrow path at the side of the house. I don't really think it is practical to keep the mixer waiting whilst we barrow it in.

regards,

Colin


----------



## colinc (19 Jun 2013)

Hi,

I got a quote for pumping the concrete which seems very reasonable. They want £20 + vat travelling charge + £180 per hour pumping. They say that the job can be done within the hour so that all seems very reasonable compared to pushing barrows.

regards,

Colin


----------



## Charlie Woody (20 Jun 2013)

colinc":16tkalrh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a quote for pumping the concrete which seems very reasonable. They want £20 + vat travelling charge + £180 per hour pumping. They say that the job can be done within the hour so that all seems very reasonable compared to pushing barrows.
> 
> ...



In my previous home I had concrete pumped from road to end of the back garden. It was a good few years ago so can't remember prices. However beware of the following:
1. If they have to join the pipes to reach your site make sure they put some protection down under the joins to collect any spillages. 
2. Make sure any formwork is very well secured as the pressure of all that wet concrete is massive. As well as the base I had to put in a small retaining wall - about 600 / 800 mm high IFRC - and part of the shuttering gave way, what a mess  
3. These pumping & ready mix guys won't want to hang around so make sure you have plenty of helpers to spread and level the concrete. It can go off very quickly too.

Good luck and don't forget the pictures please


----------



## devonwoody (20 Jun 2013)

:twisted: And dont pick a hot and sunny day :twisted:


----------



## MickCheese (20 Jun 2013)

Charlie Woody":3sxf7nyp said:


> colinc":3sxf7nyp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Further

Have somewhere for what is left as the mixer will not want to take it away. When I did it I had to take the whole load. 

Mick


----------



## colinc (20 Jun 2013)

devonwoody":12e9xq6n said:


> :twisted: And dont pick a hot and sunny day :twisted:



I live in the UK so that's unlikely to be a problem for me!

regards

Colin

ps all the other advice noted and appreciated


----------



## Alex (26 Jun 2013)

Hows the build going? Pump truck cost me £180 all in, most of the time. They pumped 6 cubes in under a hour. If you get one of those trucks that mix on site they charge by volume used. If it's been pumped just get c30. Be prepared for excess concrete from cleaning pump truck and pipework.
Here's my wip post. my-back-yard-workshop-build-t46028.html


----------



## colinc (27 Jun 2013)

Alex":mntq7yj4 said:


> Hows the build going? Pump truck cost me £180 all in, most of the time. They pumped 6 cubes in under a hour. If you get one of those trucks that mix on site they charge by volume used. If it's been pumped just get c30. Be prepared for excess concrete from cleaning pump truck and pipework.
> Here's my wip post. my-back-yard-workshop-build-t46028.html



Hi Alex, I see tat you are from Derby so we are very close by. Who did you use for concrete and pumping?

Colin


----------

